# Happy Birthdays to Ginny and Ralph



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Ginny was born on 15th March 1992 and Ralph on 19th March 1991. They went to the bridge aged 15 and 13 respectively, and not a day passes that I wish that I could have had longer with them.

Ginny & Ralph, I hope you both know that you are forever missed, loved and will never be forgotten. We have so many happy memories - make sure you stay close to Grandad, we miss him so much


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday to your beautiful Ginny and Ralph.
I believe there's a huge Birthday celebration going on just for them. 

They're always in your heart and always next to you, call out when you need them. They are with you always.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Gorgeous Ginny and Ralph, I hope you've met Barnaby, I'm sure he'll organise a big party with all your favorite foods!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Happy Birthday!!*

Happy Bridge Birthday, to Ginny and Ralph. What beautiful kids!


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Happy birthday Ginny and Ralph! Party time over at the rainbow bridge!


----------

